# CPC w/14 yrs coding/billing exp looking for a legitimate remote Coding job



## Jennifer Moore (Feb 21, 2014)

I am looking for a legitimate remote coding job, my experience is in pain management. I have been billing/coding for 14yrs with E/M, outpatient surgery, and ASC coding experience. You can contact me at jennmoore39@yahoo.com

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------

